# Kioti nx6010 hst



## buzzbait (3 mo ago)

I just purchased a new NX 6010, and have issues with the seat switch. I bypassed it and the dealer told me with the switch bypassed, it would not regen. Sort of hard for me to believe, I think it was his way of me keeping it hooked up.
Anyone have any information on this?


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Howdy buzzbait, welcome to the forum.

Does the tractor regen with the seat switch bypassed? If not, safety switches don't cost that much, replace it.


----------



## buzzbait (3 mo ago)

My tractor is brand new, so the switch is new as well. It just appears to be set up for a larger person. It causes cut off issues in normal operation.


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Does the tractor regen with the seat switch bypassed?


----------



## buzzbait (3 mo ago)

HarveyW said:


> Does the tractor regen with the seat switch bypassed?


That was my original question


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

I have not ever heard of this on a Kioti........I know that my CK 3510 will regen with the seat switch bypassed........I would find a phone number for a different Kioti dealer and ask them the question......Also, what is the issue with the seat switch? Since this tractor is brand new and under warranty, I will make the dealer fix it to work for you.....


----------



## buzzbait (3 mo ago)

My seat switch is very sensitive like it's designed for a heavier person. Also, I occasionally need to stand up when using my forks to see well enough to line up a load. 
Is your 3510 a HST. Another issue I have is shifting from hi to med range while moving. The clutch pedal which need to be depressed for shifting also operates the brake, so when trying to shift on the fly, the brake engages which brings me to a sudden stop. This may just be an adjustment that needs to be made.


----------



## DK35vince (Jan 22, 2006)

buzzbait said:


> Another issue I have is shifting from hi to med range while moving. The clutch pedal which need to be depressed for shifting also operates the brake, so when trying to shift on the fly, the brake engages which brings me to a sudden stop. This may just be an adjustment that needs to be made.


Unless they changed something on that model I'm not aware of, changing range (low/med/high should be done at a stop.


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

buzzbait said:


> My seat switch is very sensitive like it's designed for a heavier person. Also, I occasionally need to stand up when using my forks to see well enough to line up a load.
> Is your 3510 a HST. Another issue I have is shifting from hi to med range while moving. The clutch pedal which need to be depressed for shifting also operates the brake, so when trying to shift on the fly, the brake engages which brings me to a sudden stop. This may just be an adjustment that needs to be made.


Mine is a HST........I don't have a clutch pedal on mine and I have not ever tried to shift mine on the fly.......I will check and see if it does or not....As far as the seat switch, it should not be this way.......I and 6'4" and weigh about 260 and my middle daughter, who uses this tractor a lot, is 5 foot nothing and about 110 pounds carrying a 12 pack and neither one of us have any problems......I can also start this tractor without being in the seat. All I have to do is use my hand to put some pressure in the middle of the seat and it starts.....Like I said, need to get with your dealer and make him make this right......


----------

